# Wie realisiert man einen HTML-Chat?



## JanHH (5. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

wenn man einen Chat-Client programmieren will, der nicht auf java-Applets basiert, sondern pures HTML ist.. wie macht man das dann? Der Browser ist ja "passiv" und merkt nicht von selber, wenn jemand im Chat was gesagt hat, was dann der Anzeige hinzugefügt werden muss, sondern muss sich auf eigene Initiative beim Server melden, um Aktualisierungen mitgeteilt zu bekommen. Gibt es dafür überhaupt vernünftige Techniken? Das einzige was mir dazu spontan einfällt ist, dass javascript in einer Endlosschleife läuft und alle 10 sec. (oder wie auch immer) einen Request an den Server sendet, ob neue Messages da sind, und diese dann in das Dokument einbaut. Also eine ajax-ähnliche Lösung. Kommt mir aber ziemlich aufwändig vor. Vor Jahren hatte ich mal einen Chat gesehen, wo die Anzeige der Messages in einem Frame quasi ein "endloser HTML-Strom" war, also ein HTML-Dokument, was nicht "am Stück" übertragen wurde, sondern nach und nach um die neuen Messages erweitert wurde. Kommt mir aber auch eher wie eine kranke Lösung vor.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

> Das einzige was mir dazu spontan einfällt ist, dass javascript in einer Endlosschleife läuft und alle 10 sec. (oder wie auch immer) einen Request an den Server sendet, ob neue Messages da sind, und diese dann in das Dokument einbaut. Also eine ajax-ähnliche Lösung.


Und warum dann nicht gleich AJAX?



> . Vor Jahren hatte ich mal einen Chat gesehen, wo die Anzeige der Messages in einem Frame quasi ein "endloser HTML-Strom" war, also ein HTML-Dokument, was nicht "am Stück" übertragen wurde, sondern nach und nach um die neuen Messages erweitert wurde. Kommt mir aber auch eher wie eine kranke Lösung vor.


Das ist auch AJAX.


----------



## JanHH (6. Okt 2009)

Nein, das war kein ajax, das war völlig javascript-frei..

Hätte halt gerne eine "html pur"-Lösung. Ist allerdings eh rein theoretisch, ich will sowas nicht programmieren. Bin nur neugierig, wie man das macht.


----------



## Noctarius (6. Okt 2009)

HTML-Stream


----------

